# Reissue of Yamaha "Red Label" series!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks and "credit of discovery" to my good friend @Hamstrung. He let me know about the reissue by email this morning. I just had to share it.

FG / FS Red Label - Videos - Yamaha - United States

Overview: Notice the timely reference to "Woodstock"


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going to be enthusiastically test driving one of these when they hit L&M. I'm in the market for a good plug-in acoustic, so I don't have to add a pickup and preamp to my trusty FG403s, that keeps getting better with age.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

So basically nothing is the same except for the name?

That said I want to try one.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> So basically nothing is the same except for the name?
> 
> That said I want to try one.


And the sticker. Don't forget the sticker.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Would like to try one, preferable sans pickup.

I love the return of the triple tuning fork logo. Cool truss rod cover. I'm never convinced by under saddle piezo pickups so I doubt I'd be convinced now.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> And the sticker. Don't forget the sticker.


I have a red label FG-140. The label is not the same 
As far as I can tell from the video the truss rod cover is similar, the overall shape is similar. Everything else is different.

Again, I am looking forward to trying one. The electronics sound interesting. I have an A.R.E. LL16M Yamaha that is a very nice guitar but I really don’t like the electronics in it. I’ve been considering upgrading the electronics but maybe this is a better solution.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I have a red label FG-140. The label is not the same
> As far as I can tell from the video the truss rod cover is similar, the overall shape is similar. Everything else is different.
> 
> Again, I am looking forward to trying one. The electronics sound interesting. I have an A.R.E. LL16M Yamaha that is a very nice guitar but I really don’t like the electronics in it. I’ve been considering upgrading the electronics but maybe this is a better solution.


An L series is way up on my "potential next acoustic list".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was at my local music store and the staff looked up the this new series as they are Yamaha distributors.

They are MIJ, start at $1,000.00 CDN plus tax and will be available for retailers in May 2019.
Here are the specs for the 8 models...
FG / FS Red Label - Specs - Yamaha - United States


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> I was at my local music store and the staff looked up the this new series as they are Yamaha distributors.
> 
> They are MIJ, start at $1,000.00 CDN plus tax and will be available for retailers in May 2019.
> Here are the specs for the 8 models...
> FG / FS Red Label - Specs - Yamaha - United States


I wish there was a rosewood b/s option.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Sweet! Prices might go up on the vintage 'red labels....!

Since when does Yamaha get all clever about marketing and self promotion?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tonewoody said:


> Since when does Yamaha get all clever about marketing and self promotion?


That is the first thing I thought of...

Yamahas at Woodstock ... think 50th anniversary this summer
Bracing changes ...think Taylor
Focus on iconic models...think Gibson
MIJ...think known for quality
Apparently reasonably priced...no need to think much about this


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

"We know how many fans there are of the old red label guitars built buy our company, so we've ignored all those things —right down to the aesthetics—and given you a different red label, more marketing and cheesy electronics that will leave holes when you remove them instead." Haha.

I'll definitely give one a try (could sound/feel much better, who knows), but not based on anything other than 1) it's an FG 2) scalloped braces and 3) _maybe _A.R.E treatment (haven't tried). That price point in particular makes me think of all the great used Larrivees and K. Yairis etc. I could have instead, so it doesn't have that going for it (or the electronics, blech).


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I Think I can live with my 1971 FG 180 Red Label...... I had it set up by a guitar tech to lower the action and it is still quite playable and sounds great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sherwood Music, Kitchener received their first shipment of the reissue Red Label series today. I tried one of the FS models briefly and was impressed. The neck felt great and the overall tone was very impressive. The finish on this one had a semi-gloss appearance.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

A few years before we left Japan, they had remade a model they called THE FG, extremely nice, kind of 180 ish model but just too narrow at the nut for me. All solid wood and not cheap and they maintained their high level of quality, mainly targeted the local market I guess. I'll see if anyone gets these new ones in Calgary. I recently got in touch with a guy who has a small shop and who also builds acoustics as well as basses, Pratt Guitars and Strings...bought my Yamaha 611VFMX sPacifica Strat type and what. great guitar it is. I did not bring any of my Pacifica USA 1s with me and missed them, he sells Yamaha and told me he was so impressed with that model that he bought the entire stock that was left in Canada and I see why, really outstanding guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sakana said:


> I'll see if anyone gets these new ones in Calgary.


I'd be interested in your comments. 

I found this...
YAMAHA The FG | Dust Bowl Japan


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

Played one in the Sendai Yamaha store, wanted to buy it but the nut was just too narrow. I did buy an LL-33-J there that was not as thin and a gorgeous guitar, sold it there before coming back, I knew I'd get more for it in Japan than in Canada. Hope to get to see some on the new ones in the city, strummed a Chinese Yamaha to the Pratt store that had built in chorus, sounded really nice but I dunno, seen tons of MIC guitars in Japan but honestly, was never tempted to buy one, probably because I was spoiled with all the MIJ stuff around.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

That's interesting... solid sitka top the old ones were laminate. Not all of them are MIJ however. I find that yamaha has issues with the top over time and the action is too high, anyone have the same issue? Perhaps, the new line will be different


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blue_dog said:


> Not all of them are MIJ however.


Were some of the original Red Labels also made in Korea?


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

greco said:


> Were some of the original Red Labels also made in Korea?


I think they were made in MIJ and some in Taiwan. The new line the series FG5 and FS5 are MIJ and the FG3 and FS3 are made in China.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blue_dog said:


> FG3 and FS3 are *Made in China.*


I missed that in my reading and discussions until seeing your post above.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm that didn't work


----------

